# New England or mid Atlantic end of July



## MommaBear (Jun 16, 2015)

I am looking for a rental anywhere from Maine to Virginia for the week of July 18 or July 25. I would consider partial weeks and any check in day would be fine.


----------



## madex (Jun 18, 2015)

*Massanutten Resort, VA, July 25-Aug 1*

Hi Mommabear,

Would this be of interest to you?



http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=228244

Regards,


----------



## Conan (Jun 18, 2015)

I sent you a private message/email for Riverview Resort, Yarmouth (Hyannis) Cape Cod, week of July 25.

It's a 2-BR that sleeps up to eight people.


----------



## MommaBear (Jun 20, 2015)

Thanks everyone for their help. We are all set.


----------

